# Warning Labels?!?!



## mcleodnaturals (Nov 13, 2007)

Does anyone put warning labels on their soaps?  Like "May cause eye irritation" or "Keep out of eyes"?

I have no liability insurance because my insurance company said they wouldn't touch me with a ten foot pole.  Lovely!

Any advice is greatly appreciated!

thx
Kelly


----------



## soapbuddy (Nov 13, 2007)

I do. 
"If irritation develops, discontinue use. The safety of this product has not been determined. Sec 21 CFR 740.10"

Irena

PS. I'm sorry to say, it won't deter some idiot, who decides to sue.


----------



## Tabitha (Nov 13, 2007)

Yes, on everything similar to Irena's but it's no guarentee you won't lose in court when the knucklehead sues either.


----------



## mcleodnaturals (Nov 13, 2007)

Thanks for the advice ladies.  I'm hoping that being in Canada will make it a little less likely for someone to want to sue me!  But here is what I've come up with to pop into each purchase (soap, scrubs, lip balms, etc) because I really don't have the time, energy or $$$ to print a whole whack of new labels and relabel every item!

*COMMON SENSE CAUTION*
Please use caution and common sense when using our products
~Keep products out of your eyes and other sensitive areas
~If irritation occurs, discontinue use
~Please read ingredients carefully if you have allergies or sensitive skin
~Although these products are made with natural ingredients, please DO NOT EAT
We are sure you will enjoy using our products 
Thank you for your purchase

It's printed on a 4"x3" cardstock card, so it shouldn't get crumpled at the bottom of the bag or tossed out like a receipt (I'm hoping!)

I hope this covers my butt enough!

Kelly


----------



## Soapmaker Man (Nov 13, 2007)

On the bottom of my 3 sided cigar band, I put;

*"Test on small area of skin before using all over body; if irritation develops, discontinue use immediately!"*

Canada has  more rules and regulations concerning soap ingredients and listing them than we do here in the States.  Check it out.  

Paul.... :wink:

My sheet of 4 labels ready to cut;


----------



## kooldad (Nov 14, 2007)

mcleodnaturals said:
			
		

> *COMMON SENSE CAUTION*
> Please use caution and common sense when using our products
> ~Keep products out of your eyes and other sensitive areas
> ~If irritation occurs, discontinue use
> ...



I really like how you wrote that.   Do you mind if I incorporate some of your idea into my labels?


----------



## soapbuddy (Nov 14, 2007)

I like it too, but my labels are small, so it wouldn't fit.  

Irena


----------



## mcleodnaturals (Nov 14, 2007)

kooldad said:
			
		

> mcleodnaturals said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Absolutely!  I'm not sure it would all fit on a normal label, but like I said, I'm printing mine on 3"x4" cardstock and placing it in every bag of every sale I make this weekend, hoping that the majority of people will take the 10 seconds to read it!


----------



## pink-north (Nov 16, 2007)

I like your wording to. Do you mind if I incorporate some of it as well. I understand your dilema (as I mentioned in another thread).


----------



## kooldad (Nov 16, 2007)

Soapmaker Man, how do you shrink wrap your soap bars.  Did you purchase your own machine for that?  Or do you have it done for you someplace?


----------



## Soapmaker Man (Nov 17, 2007)

kooldad said:
			
		

> Soapmaker Man, how do you shrink wrap your soap bars.  Did you purchase your own machine for that?  Or do you have it done for you someplace?



About a year and a half ago I bought a 1300 foot roll of 4" shrink wrap film.  That roll will give me about 3400 sleves!  I have a paper cutter, the guillotine type that I cut each 4-1/2" piece out with.  I can cut about 6 or 7 sleeves per minute.  I went to Wal Mart and bought a heat gun to shrink them.  I have about 1/4 of 1 cent in each sleeve!  That's right, 4 sleeves cost me 1 red cent!  I print 4 labels, 3 sided cigar band style, in the landscape format per sheet of paper.  I figure between the cost of the ink, the shrink wrap sleeve, and the paper, per label I might have 3 or 4 cents in it!  The thing I like is the ends of the shrink wrap do not completely cover the ends of the bar, and the soap can still breath and my customers can smell the soap inside.  I really like this method!

Paul....   :wink:


----------



## Tabitha (Nov 18, 2007)

When you wrap the sheet of shrink around the bar, how do you get the cut end to stick to the other cut end? Does that question make sense? I have used shrink bags, but I always have to use a dab of tape to hold the top closed before I run the heat gun over it.


----------



## Soapmaker Man (Nov 18, 2007)

Tabitha said:
			
		

> When you wrap the sheet of shrink around the bar, how do you get the cut end to stick to the other cut end? Does that question make sense? I have used shrink bags, but I always have to use a dab of tape to hold the top closed before I run the heat gun over it.



Tab, I use 4" wide shrink tube.  I cut each piece 4-1/2" long on my paper cutter, and insert the label and bar of soap into the sleeve, stand it on the bottom of the bar and hit it with my heat gun.  The whole process of putting the label on the bar, putting that into the sleeve, and shrinking the label takes me about 15-20 seconds per bar.  I'll send you a few sleeves with my box to Shannan if you would like.  I have 4" and 3" wide tubing.  Which one do you prefer? 8) 

Paul....   :wink:


----------



## CPSoaper (Nov 18, 2007)

I just basically put on mine, along with the ingredients and some other stuff, a line that says to discontinue use if rash or irritation occurs and for external use only.  

Having insurance is a MUST if you are selling. It won't necessarily keep you from being sued, and while it is the person's responsibility bringing the lawsuit to show that your product caused them harm which can be tough to prove (especially with candles), it will take money to defend yourself and can be quite costly. With insurance, it will be your insurance company that will provide the lawyer to defend you in a lawsuit.


----------



## Tabitha (Nov 18, 2007)

Paul, yours is already a tube, I see, that make sense.


----------



## Soapmaker Man (Nov 18, 2007)

I'll send you a few feet of each size, Okey Dokey?

Paul....   :wink:


----------



## Tabitha (Nov 18, 2007)

Don't worry about it Paul. I don't really use shrink much & when I do it for M&P so I can't have the ends open like you do w/ CP/ hanks for the offer though!


----------



## mcleodnaturals (Nov 18, 2007)

pink-north said:
			
		

> I like your wording to. Do you mind if I incorporate some of it as well. I understand your dilema (as I mentioned in another thread).



No Problem!  I'm glad it sounds good enough to copy!!


----------

